# 20610 bilateral twice total sites injected 4



## Stacyharter98 (Sep 3, 2010)

I am having a hard time coming up with the best way to code. So far I have been using 20610-50 and 20610-50-59 any suggestions. 

The latest scenerio is a trigger point 20552 with 20610-50 20610-50-59. So I billed it 

99213-25
20552
20610-50
20610-50-59

HELP!!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I really doubt that will get paid billed like the way you billed it. It looks confusing to me.  
Also, I've never seen that done before, but my only suggestion would be:
20610-RT x2 units
20610-LT x2 units 


And for 20552 that can only be billed once no matter what. That is not a multiple code or bilateral code...just in case you didn't know that. 

Hope that helps. 
Bella


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 3, 2010)

crazycoder said:


> I am having a hard time coming up with the best way to code. So far I have been using 20610-50 and 20610-50-59 any suggestions.
> 
> The latest scenerio is a trigger point 20552 with 20610-50 20610-50-59. So I billed it
> 
> ...



Is this for something like bilateral knees and bilateral hips?  Your dx codes should indicate the "locations".  I suggest:
99213-25 (if meets criteria)
20610-50 knee dx
20610-50 hip dx
20552-59 appropriate dx 
Don't forget your J codes for the drugs injected.
You may have to appeal pointing out the different locations for bilaterals but it should be paid


----------

